# Aires in Dolomites



## Andydoug

Hi,
Does anyone know of any good aires in the Dolomites? We r on a 12 month trip and have found camping in Austria has had a serious affect on our bank balance  . We are off to Swiss to meet my daughter at the beginning of feb but hope to come back to Dolomites ( we have managed a quick week) then. We will also need LPG, any in the region?

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## aldra

Cortina was free when we were there

We 
Loved it

Moved from there to a free aire in Venice

Both out of season

Aldra


----------



## lalala

aldra said:


> Cortina was free when we were there
> 
> We
> Loved it
> 
> Moved from there to a free aire in Venice
> 
> Both out of season
> 
> Aldra


Hi Aldra,
Can you say where these two aires are in Cortina and Venice. it could be very helpful,
thanks
lala


----------



## barryd

We did quite a bit of the Austrian Alps and the Italian Dolomites last year. Have a look at last years blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk for Austria and Italy under summer 2012 and if there is anything that interests you then let me know. Plenty of Sostas on the Italian side and many free ones. A superb free Aire (sosta) with EHU at Sauris and one for 12 Euros at Lake Barcis in the Italian Dolomites. Found a few Aires in Austria and some wild spots as well.

ITs a lovely area.


----------



## aldra

Lalala

CortinaDampezzo

N46.57938% E12.113030%
Disused runway, pay in season very well used by the Italians
Lovely spacious valley

Will need to get back on the Venice one when I find the co-ords

Aldra


----------



## aldra

hi again

the free site (out of season is at Ponti Sabbioni

through Jesolo, through Lido di Jesilo SW along the spit of land as far as you can go

sea wall on the right car park onthe left

lovely little beach with cafe in season 

View overthelagoon towards Venicebeautiful sunsets

boat to venice about 11/2kil away, better with a bike

We didn't visit Venicefrom there because of the dog
Moved to Camping Fusini which was expensive but very easy to get to Venice 
For half a day at a time( leaving Shadow in Air con van

Aldra


----------



## Andydoug

Thanks, loving it here the mountains r fantastic. We have 3 of our dogs with us and great walks for them.


----------



## aldra

andydoug

Not sure where you are

If in Cortina, brilliant for the dogs

And for the humans

it's so beautiful, peaceful and who needs more

Shadow loved the Alpine stream

Aldra


----------



## turbodes

The disused airfield in Cortina as been charging around 12 euros per night for around 2 years now


----------



## aldra

Not off season

Charged nothing

And a beautiful spot

I would have happily paid

Aldra


----------



## turbodes

Thats nice to know for out of season, it is a beautiful place
oh and Many Happy Returns Aldra, just noticed that too !!!!


----------



## scouter

Hi,

Dobbiacco, there are often vans parked up on Via Stazione beyond the station

Lago di Braies The first carpark at the head of the valley charges in season 7€ per night, 7€ per day, beautiful lake spot but like Blackpool at times complete with tacky stalls

Misurina, large sosta at bottom of private road to Tre Cime. The walk at the top around Tre Cime is not too be missed. You can also overnight in the car park at the top, even the shorter walk from one refugio to the next is well worth it

We have usually stopped at the campsite at Lago di Dobbiacco, not for a few years now but mainly gravel but super outlook over lake and nice restaurant/pizzeria and one of the poshest set of facilities anywhere, mainly set up for skiers, mainly marble throughout and always warm and spotless!

Try https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Italian-Aree-di-Sosta-guida-CamperLife-2012.html for a fuller list

cheers alan


----------



## WildThingsKev

The Cortina aire was officially closed when we were there a few weeks after Aldra (end Oct), but after consultation with a helicopter pilot at the entrance we still went in and stayed one night. Spent the following night just outside the campsite 400m down the road (whilst it was closed).

Tip for Switzerland, we have found village railway station carparks to be handy places for an overnight stop. Pick one on the edge of a village (not town), they are always nearly empty. Last train 1030, first normally after 6 and you will often not hear a (electric) train stopping/departing only 20m away. The clincher is the always-open clean warm toilets!

Kev


----------



## NormanB

We enjoyed a nice quiet Aire in Pedraces, Alta Badia, has an automatic barrier/pay station.


----------



## Andydoug

Great stuff, we are currently in possa di fassa at a campsite. Views r fantastic. The price of camping isn't too bad but having 3 dogs the price for camping for them is ridiculous! We have to leave for Switzerland next week for a holiday with my daughter, but will be straight back to Italy as we like it so much


----------



## lalala

Hi Andydoug
What do you think of all the underground facilities at Possa di Fassa ?Presuming it is the same site at which we stayed in the Trentino.
Lala


----------



## lalala

Hi Andydoug
What do you think of all the underground facilities at Possa di Fassa ?Presuming it is the same site at which we stayed in the Trentino.
Lala


----------



## Andydoug

A bit expensive for the pool and sauna for what it was, but having had flu, then a virus then a cold, I needed to try and sweat it out!! 8O haven't been in the cinema yet. It's a nice site and the bar, restaurant and shop are all reasonably priced 1.50€ for a cappuccino - half the price of Austria! 

We r planning to come back again at Easter with my sister and nephews as we r travelling around for 12 months.


----------



## meavy

We enjoyed free overnights at a petrol station just outside ALLEGHE, an easy drive from Cortina over the mountains. There is free EHU, water and black/grey disposal. It is a pleasant walk/bike ride into town where there is a good tourist office, supermarket and lakeside walks.

We had a couple of lovely overnights in a car park just before the summit of Passo di Giao - other vans were overnighting too and the views were stunning.


----------

